# Army motivational speech to Iraqi police



## evangilder (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1GrdTakvl8_


----------



## timshatz (Feb 12, 2009)

Pretty much right out there. What was the guy's rank?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2009)

You could not see his rank, but he was probably a Platoon SGT or Platoon or Company Commander.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 12, 2009)

I love this clip.... 

The Sarge is probably on his 3rd stint over there and has lost a couple buddies in that sh!thole, and has to deal with these lazy turds, some of which in all likelihood have militia ties..... 

Tired of doin a job these guys should WANT to do by themselves... 

Tired of getting shot at while these meatballs sit in the barracks sippin tea...

Probably has 2 young kids on base with his wife, and u can bet ANYTHING he'd rather be there changin out sh!t diapers than holdin these "policemens" co*ks....

I would buy this guy a case of beer....


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 13, 2009)

I personally wish that this did not enter the internet video world. Most civvies cannot fathom the real world military.

Civvies will expect cordial introductions, use of surnames and no profanity.

It is remarkable how a non-profanity-using, wholesome religious person picks up an expletive vocabulary once they are shot at.

While I support this Sarge, it likely does not endear those Iraqi dipshits to his cause if his interpreter includes all his colorful language. I would like to know how english Eff-bombs are interpreted into Arabic/Kurdi. Our soldiers/marines/airmen/sailors are trained to KILL. Not to pussyfoot around with UN mandates and political platitudes.

I wish the Sarge Godspeed. The Iraqi's... not so much. They need to take care of their own.


----------



## Clay_Allison (Feb 13, 2009)

He didn't hit any of them. That is restraint.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 13, 2009)

Amen


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2009)

That's what you call letting it all hang out. Would have loved to have served
under him in Nam.....

Charles


----------



## Clay_Allison (Feb 16, 2009)

ccheese said:


> That's what you call letting it all hang out. Would have loved to have served
> under him in Nam.....
> 
> Charles


Shame he wasn't born yet.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 23, 2009)

Heh. Matt has a very valid point. I was sitting here watching, grinnin from ear to ear, lovin what the Sarge had to say (he's gotta be enlisted!!!), when my wife walked in to pick somethin gup off the printer. She was shocked at the language! Heck, you hear more in two minutes on a hip-hop radio station, but when someone's tryin to make a valid point...!

Me, I salute the guy. And yep, I'd buy him a round or two.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, my wife has always been a civilian, and she thought it was outstanding. But then again, she is married to _me_.


----------

